# Trunk issue..



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys!
I have a question regarding rust in the trunk. I emptied out the loads of garbage out of my trunk and found rust in the center piece of the trunk floor. Would it be more practical to replace the whole thing or should I just replace the center piece? Does this take away the value of the car? The side pieces are fine. I think since the piece behind the window rusted, it allowed what little water San Diego gets into the trunk. All the quarter panels are in great shape and the piece behind the back seat has very little surface rust (I crawled in there and inspected it:lol. I did however find the ashtray! Yay, one search down a lot more to go......

05GTO, I called that guy and he hasn't called me back. I'll try him again tomorrow. Also, I bought a steering wheel locally but I don't know if it's fixable. It has a separation in the hub and wheel as well as cracks. Who was it again that does wheel repair? Thanks in advance!

Linda


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Linda,

If you do go the route of replacing the center piece, look closely at the two I beam supports welded to the underside of the trunk floor. (aka fuel tank braces) The gas-tank straps hook into one end of this supports and they are VERY prone to rotting out. Good news is you can get trunk floor panels in either side or just the center. Good luck//Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I did however find the ashtray! Yay, one search down a lot more to go......
> 
> 05GTO, I called that guy and he hasn't called me back. I'll try him again tomorrow. Also, I bought a steering wheel locally but I don't know if it's fixable. It has a separation in the hub and wheel as well as cracks. Who was it again that does wheel repair? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Linda


Was that the ashtray from e-bay? 
Here is the steering wheel repair kit I've found it for around $69 and I'll post that link tomorrow. This kit is amazing and I have some of the 2 part putty left over. They send you enough to restore several steering wheels.

Let me know about the fender, I'll go to his shop and take pictures of the fender(s) and post them for you. He is a really cool and honest guy and I enjoy talking with him about old pontiacs.

Before you make a decision on the trunk I would suggest that you spray it down with a chemical called OSPHO, I was originally going to repair my trunk but after I sprayed it down it removed the rust and left the trunk floor looking like swiss cheese.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey 05GTO.
I really appreciate all your help. I will try that spray and go from there. I found the ashtray for the car in the trunk.. I don't know why it was out. Maybe a bracket or something was missing. Haven't had time to look more closely at it. The car has been at my parents in their RV Shop waiting to get the body work done. So, when I go there, I mostly take it for a spin. Thanks for the advice on the steering wheel! Will it work on the hub? How much would a fender be? 

Also, I found a whole bezel for a 67 on ebay but didn't win it. I emailed the guy for other parts and he called me yesterday and apparently restores Pontiacs in California and says he has pretty much all the little parts I need. He says he was from a town by me so we got to chatting and he has a whole network of guys down there that do nothing but work on Pontiacs. May be a good source. He was going to have another bezel from a 67 next week. He said he'd put my name on it. Very nice guy.
Linda
PS. I think I will need that fender so let me know how much it'll be and pics would be great! Thank you so much.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I called Marvin and he is taking pictures of several fenders and will email them to me. He wanted to look at his fenders before he gave me pricing. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him.


----------

